# Help me Identify this Cave Spider from tthe Dominican Republic!



## ABbuggin (Apr 15, 2012)

Recently, I traveled to the Dominican Republic and my highlight was bugging in a few caves.  I found a amblypygid with a 23" whip span and a 10" leg span!  0_0.  To say the least, I was shocked.  I would love to know what species it was.    I think it was a female, but if anybody could confirm or deny this for me?


Thanks!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 15, 2012)

I know i have seen those before, and know the species. But i cant remember it. I was actually going to buy some of them, but never got around to it. Looks like a female to me. Great find.


----------



## Michiel (Apr 16, 2012)

From what I can see, there is a smaller spine between the two longest spines on the tibia. This would mean it is a Phrynus species, which cannot be sexed by the pedipalps, only by checking the genital operculum.....so you can't just say it is a female (or male) by looking at this pictures. At least P.marginemaculatus and P.longipes occur in the Dominican Republic, and  based on the pictures I say it is the latter species (because it does not match P.marginemaculatus which is smaller with less elongate pedipalps and antennae), or an undescribed or described species that I am not aware of...Very nice specimen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 16, 2012)

I didnt know that. I thought all species could be sexed by the pedipalp lengths. Thanks for clarifying that. 





Michiel said:


> From what I can see, there is a smaller spine between the two longest spines on the tibia. This would mean it is a Phrynus species, which cannot be sexed by the pedipalps, only by checking the genital operculum.....so you can't just say it is a female (or male) by looking at this pictures. At least P.marginemaculatus and P.longipes occur in the Dominican Republic, and  based on the pictures I say it is the latter species (because it does not match P.marginemaculatus which is smaller with less elongate pedipalps and antennae), or an undescribed or described species that I am not aware of...Very nice specimen!


----------



## Michiel (Apr 16, 2012)

We'd wish! only a handfull of species (litterally) from the ca. 135-140 species show sexual dimorphism in that way....


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 16, 2012)

Crazy. Glad i only have D. diadema, and canuse that method of sexing.


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks!  I had narrowed it down to a few sp. and that was one of them.  Sadly, it did not make it home.   I am an employee at a local museum and I took the permits necessary to bring bugs back with me.  Well, I had no problems in the DR, but JFK (New York) was different.  They were confiscated on the spot despite me having permits.  Eventually, they realized that what I was doing was legal and they shipped the bugs back to the museum.  Obviously, all of this trauma and TWO weeks in a box (and God only knows what else) didn't sit well with any of the bugs (i really had quite a haul) and the only surviving specimen was a small scolopendra alternans.  :cry:

To say the least, I was heavily devastated, especially after loosing that amazing amblypygid.  :cry:


----------



## Michiel (Apr 17, 2012)

I would sue them! They litterally killed them by keeping them for so long and they did not feed them or kept them under the right conditions..

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 17, 2012)

That is so messed up. So sorry for those poor little critters having to die, because of human beings.


----------



## Entomancer (Apr 18, 2012)

I would have been so, so furious...

Were they even listening when you explained/showed them your permit?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 18, 2012)

Good ole usa. Even with permits your not allowed.


----------

